# Just Another Report 8-2-2018



## LDUBS (Aug 2, 2018)

We got out for a few hours this morning. Lucked out on the weather. It was a lot cooler than predicted. 

We trolled 38' - 48' OTW at roughly 2.5 mph. Surface temp 78 deg. We managed to catch 3 trout plus one crappie (caught the crappie at 42'). Trout were 12" to 19". We lost five (Arrggghhh). Two trout were lost right at the boat (one was decent) and 3 we never got a chance to see. 

Nothing noteworthy to add to the annals of fishing, but still a nice morning on the water.


----------



## onthewater102 (Aug 3, 2018)

Far better than the morning I spent at my desk at work


----------



## LDUBS (Aug 3, 2018)

OTW, you just gave me an idea. I'll name my boat "The Office".


----------

